# Hog island boa breeding



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

I am looking at pairing my Hog island boas (The male is 08 and the Female is 07) at the end of the year and was wondering when the best time to begin cooling and then pairing the male with the female would be?

Thanks


----------



## Mullan_87 (Sep 29, 2010)

ive been reading up on it mate because i was thinking about breeding my boa, they reckon you should start feeding them up end of august through to end of october, early november, then give the snake two weeks to complety digest the food and shit it out. Then you start the cooling process for 3months, but put the male in with the female end of december then warm the tank back up end of january, then start feeding again, if they dont show any signs of being pregnant or gravid as the books seem to say continue the breeding till march.. Thats basically what the books says mate and its just trial and error, hope that helped. people might disagree but im no expert jus done a bit of research thats all.:2thumb:


----------



## gav_1987 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks, What book did you get you info from if you dont mind me asking?

I have only been able to find books with vauge information about Hoggs in.


----------



## Mullan_87 (Sep 29, 2010)

its just called "boa" from doug wagner. its only a little paper back think it was bout 7quid, good book tho. ive seen some for £70 lol


----------

